# Threaded inserts and threaded couplers



## aggromere (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been looking googling like crazy to find some company that sells threaded inserts and threaded couplers to use in making pens.  I have found some sites but the products appear to be too coarse of threads and a host of other problems if used for pen making.

Does anyone know of a vendor that sells parts like that?  Maybe for another industry that can be adapted to work in pens?

Thanks.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, there was one guy that sold inserts for pens & springs and such, but he is closed. I book marked it and when i thought i was ready to try some of that stuff i went to order and he was closed, so i deleted him. I have searched and could not find anybody other then some vendors selling slim and cigar parts.  If you find anyone let me know.  Carl


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 9, 2010)

i know i'd be interested in them too...I've looked and haven't found anything except for cigar pens...i'm looking for baron coupler, tycoon and such...anybody out there got ideas Let us know...


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

If you want them made from metal, then it's going to be hard. They will need to be either turned (very slow process since it's basically one at a time) or cast, which usually turns out a product that isn't the nicest without some refinement. Also, you'll have to have them plated if you want the appearances of most of the kits. Silver is one exception, as we have a member making Sterling pen parts right now.

If you can accept plastic, it's much easier to find someone who can make them with a injection molding process. The only question is durability.

Remember , that most of the kits available use a multi start coupler. This isn't a common feature that most know about in the industries mentioned above. 

You might be able to strike a deal with Dayacom or the other manufacturers, but expect it to have a huge minimum required to make it worth their time, and the perceived loss of business since you won't be buying full kits.


----------



## gr8danish (Aug 11, 2010)

Having been in the machining industry for quite some time, I think I have a solution for you...

A friend of mine has a small machine shop that specializes in CNC turnings of drill bushings and anything similar. If you have a specific size, thread, and material in mind; I could give you his information via PM to get a small run quote.

Keep in mind that the first run will be the most expensive, as he has to factor in programming time. For subsequent runs all you're paying for is the material and machine time.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure what it is exactly that you want but Richard Greenwald may have something you can use or know of a source.
http://richardlgreenwald.com

Do a good turn daily!
Don


aggromere said:


> I've been looking googling like crazy to find some company that sells threaded inserts and threaded couplers to use in making pens.  I have found some sites but the products appear to be too coarse of threads and a host of other problems if used for pen making.
> 
> Does anyone know of a vendor that sells parts like that?  Maybe for another industry that can be adapted to work in pens?
> 
> Thanks.


----------

